# Gt 630m



## ShankJ (Jan 18, 2013)

I have a hp pavilion dv4-5009tx i5-2450 laptop with 6 GB ram and 2 GB Gt 630M graphic card.. Recently played GTA IV and realized that the game was giving low fps) even on medium graphic settings.. The fps fluctuate b/w 17-20 and sometimes go to 12-13 as well.. Completely ruins the gaming experience..

(note- i play only on "High Performance" mode with the power supply connected..)

Tell me what to do.. The games already running on medium settings, should go to low settings..?? Have encountered the same problem with games like Max Payne 3 and MW3, fps never go beyond 24 at medium settings..


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 18, 2013)

firstly, update the drivers. new ones have been released.

secondly, dont expect much out of a M series card. made for lappy, they have low transistor count for lower power consumption, and have performances comparable to cards belonging to 2-3gens back. 

oh, and dont try to OC it.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jan 18, 2013)

I play on HD 2000 and I get 25 fps minimum......


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 19, 2013)

i have got the latest drivers downloaded and installed from the Nvidia site..

Is HD 2000 a better card than the GT 630??


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 19, 2013)

HD2000 is not a card. its the integrated graphics within Desktop Intel processors.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 19, 2013)

then hows it possible that it gives more fps than the dedicated card..?? the hd 3000 isn't that good i'm sure about that..


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 19, 2013)

If Max Payne 3 is playable at mid, then your GPU is working fine. Heard GTA4 is buggy also haven't played GTA4 so no idea.
HD3000 cannot run MP3 even at lowest settings without shuttering.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 19, 2013)

Max Payne 3 gave constant 17-18 fps at mid but then laptop was heating up a bit..


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 19, 2013)

i hope you have not measured it using FRAPS. turning on the FPS overlay causes serious drop of framerates. still 17-18 means it will lag and won't be playable. GT630 should have offered ~30 FPS in mid.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 20, 2013)

getting about ~30 fps would be like a dream come true.. fps dont go beyond 18-20.. presently playing Far Cry 3 at low level but havn't checked the fps..

i'l post the fps at mid and low graphics for Far cry 3 as well..


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 20, 2013)

Sam said:


> i hope you have not measured it using FRAPS. turning on the FPS overlay causes serious drop of framerates. still 17-18 means it will lag and won't be playable. GT630 should have offered ~30 FPS in mid.



ehh?? why?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ehh?? why?



i have no clear explanation for this but maybe it has something to do with the FRAPS refresh rate. i have done it multiple times and always the FPS dips badly as soon as i turn on overlay.



Shashank Joshi said:


> getting about ~30 fps would be like a dream come true.. fps dont go beyond 18-20.. presently playing Far Cry 3 at low level but havn't checked the fps..
> 
> i'l post the fps at mid and low graphics for Far cry 3 as well..



have you updated driver? and check using GPU_Z if GT630M is running at its full potential i.e. rated clockspeed.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 20, 2013)

Sam said:


> i have no clear explanation for this but maybe it has something to do with the FRAPS refresh rate. i have done it multiple times and always the FPS dips badly as soon as i turn on overlay.



how do you tell the refresh rate has dipped??


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> how do you tell the refresh rate has dipped??



i mean FPS dipped because of the FRAP's rates getting displayed


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 20, 2013)

thats an odd observation. if a FPS measuring tool causes dips in rates, then it wouldnt be so much widely used.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 20, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> thats an odd observation. if a FPS measuring tool causes dips in rates, then it wouldnt be so much widely used.





@sam-
got the latest drivers from the Nvidia site..

Far Cry 3 gave some 50-60 fps(using FRAPS) with some lows of 30 fps at low settings and still havn't tried at the mid settings.. At the mid settings the laptop gets a "Thermal Shutdown" after half an hour of gaming.. Could it be because of the fan not working properly?? I had got it changed this November end only because of over heating issues.. So fed up now..

Is there any way of checking\cleaning the fan externally..??


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 20, 2013)

GTA4 is buggy game.. lots of people have complained about it. move on to other games.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 21, 2013)

on playing the games on low graphics, the gpu temp goes around 55 and the core is somewhere at the mid 80s..


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 21, 2013)

core temp 80?? what are you trying to do?? make proccy fries?


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 21, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> core temp 80?? what are you trying to do?? make proccy fries?



what am i suuposed to do then, shut down the laptop and look at it lying there on the table.. I have already got the fan re-instaaled in the ending of november.. I dont know how to clean the dust externally from the fan..


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 21, 2013)

you should RMA the crap.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 21, 2013)

RMA??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 21, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> RMA??



Give it for servicing under warrenty.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 22, 2013)

Servicing under warrenty?? Do we have them in laptops too, i thought that it was available only in automobiles..



harshilsharma63 said:


> Give it for servicing under warrenty.



do we have them for laptops too??.. i had thought that it came only with automobiles..


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes, we do have 'em for laptops and all other computer peripherals too


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 22, 2013)

so i got to submit my laptop for a week or two or is it hand to hand??

And is it there any way to remove dust from the fan externally??


----------



## ghost_z (Jan 22, 2013)

Most probably your cpu is being throttled due to excessive heat, happened with afreind of mine too, take it to the service centre and ask them to clean it !
Moreover GTA 4 is cpu intensive as is Max Payne 3 so CPU being throttled will directly affect the game performance !


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 22, 2013)

Had got the fan re-installed and the cooling gel redone... Does the fan actually get filled with dust just in less than 2 months??


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 24, 2013)

could anyone tell me how to clean the fan externally??


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 24, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> core temp 80?? what are you trying to do?? make proccy fries?



For a laptop those temperatures are absolutely normal...
My HP probook i5-2540m+HD 3000 goes to 92 C on playing crysis 2

BTW i think OP need a good ventilation & by that i mean a cooling pad


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 24, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> For a laptop those temperatures are absolutely normal...
> My HP probook i5-2540m+HD 3000 goes to 92 C on playing crysis 2
> 
> BTW i think OP need a good ventilation & by that i mean a cooling pad



but then it is having thermal shutdowns as well.. I guess it has got dust in the fan or the sync..


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 29, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> I have a hp pavilion dv4-5009tx i5-2450 laptop with 6 GB ram and 2 GB Gt 630M graphic card.. Recently played GTA IV and realized that the game was giving low fps) even on medium graphic settings.. The fps fluctuate b/w 17-20 and sometimes go to 12-13 as well.. Completely ruins the gaming experience..
> 
> (note- i play only on "High Performance" mode with the power supply connected..)
> 
> Tell me what to do.. The games already running on medium settings, should go to low settings..?? Have encountered the same problem with games like Max Payne 3 and MW3, fps never go beyond 24 at medium settings..


I think the game is running on intel gpu even after selecting high performance in switchable graphics.This happens in intel+radeon combo hp laptops. I think there is a benchmark option in the menu of gta4. Check that option and see which gpu is detected.

Another reliable method of checking this is to download gpu shark. Run it and keep it maximized. Then run gta4. Don't do anything in between. After the save file is loaded minimize the game and see the max load of dedicated gpu in gpushark window. If it is 0.00% surely ur nvidia 630m is not being used.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 29, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> I think the game is running on intel gpu even after selecting high performance in switchable graphics.This happens in intel+radeon combo hp laptops. I think there is a benchmark option in the menu of gta4. Check that option and see which gpu is detected.
> 
> Another reliable method of checking this is to download gpu shark. Run it and keep it maximized. Then run gta4. Don't do anything in between. After the save file is loaded minimize the game and see the max load of dedicated gpu in gpushark window. If it is 0.00% surely ur nvidia 630m is not being used.



On using the GP Shark, the Gpu usage was 99.0% during game play.. I guess there is too much dust in the fan as that seems like the only possible reason now.. I dont know how to clean it, so will have to do with it only..


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 29, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> On using the GP Shark, the Gpu usage was 99.0% during game play.. I guess there is too much dust in the fan as that seems like the only possible reason now.. I dont know how to clean it, so will have to do with it only..



I'm very sorry to hear that.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 29, 2013)

should i vacuum the laptop??


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 29, 2013)

for heavens sake bro, muster up some courage and open the back plate. :\

do this: first loosen the dust with a thin water color brush. then use the vacuum cleaner on low power suction mode to suck up the dust. this is how i clean my GPU/CPU heatsink/fan/

you will get plenty tutorial to do this.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 30, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> for heavens sake bro, muster up some courage and open the back plate. :\
> 
> do this: first loosen the dust with a thin water color brush. then use the vacuum cleaner on low power suction mode to suck up the dust. this is how i clean my GPU/CPU heatsink/fan/
> 
> you will get plenty tutorial to do this.



since the laptop is still in warranty so i dont want to do anything that would make the warranty void..


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 30, 2013)

if it aint cover with a warranty sticker, then open it wont. void warranty. it similar to the situation when a customer would want to change his HDD.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 30, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> if it aint cover with a warranty sticker, then open it wont. void warranty. it similar to the situation when a customer would want to change his HDD.



thanks i'l try if i'm able to muster up the courage to do it and will post after that..


----------



## Piyush (Jan 30, 2013)

You have to update the game to latest patch, nothing more.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 30, 2013)

Piyush said:


> You have to update the game to latest patch, nothing more.



done that.. done that with all the games i have played but the same problem occurs again and again..


----------



## Piyush (Jan 30, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> done that.. done that with all the games i have played but the same problem occurs again and again..



same problems with every game or just GTA 4?


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 30, 2013)

probably cpu throttling case


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 30, 2013)

Piyush said:


> same problems with every game or just GTA 4?



every game.. got my fan replaced but still encountered thermal shutdown on playing game on high or mid graphics..



avinandan012 said:


> probably cpu throttling case



CPU throttling??


----------

